# 

## abeka

Wykonawcy bez uzgodnienia zaimpregnowali chudziaka (podłoga na gruncie) Izoplastem  R, który nie nadaje się do zastosowania wewnątrz. Nie chcę truć się oparami więc chciałabym usunąć tę warstwę. Czy da się to zrobić frezując beton? Czy ktoś miał taki problem i sobie z nim poradził? Z góry serdecznie dziękuję za odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## Peta

Wydaje mi się, że w tym przypadku w grę wchodzi tylko frezowanie betonu by to usunąć.
Z jakimiś preparatami itd nigdy się nie spotkałem.

----------


## abeka

Dziękuję za błyskawiczną odpowiedź.. Boję się czy od frezowania nie popęka mi chudziak (10 cm z zatopionymi rurami kanalizacyjnymi i doprowadzeniem powietrza do kominka), i czy frezy się nie zakitują asfaltowym mazidłem (położone dwa dni temu). Preparat raczej nie wchodzi w grę, bo to dopiero byłby smród nie do usunięcia, gdyby rozpuszczalnik wpenetrował w beton. Myślę jeszcze o gumówce z tarczą do betonu, ale  prawie 100 metrów przeryć to ciężko będzie...

----------


## Peta

Czy pęknie czy też nie no to raczej nikt nie jest w stanie określić.
Można też i wyszlifować kątówką jednak no to będzie ciężka praca.
A ciekawi mnie jakby może spróbować wypiaskować beton, tylko to jest chudziak więc jego trwałość jest kiepska ale zawsze można spróbować może akurat by się udało.

----------


## Kaizen

A nie lepiej zostawić to i dobrze zaizolować?

----------


## abeka

Czym można by to skutecznie zaizolować? W planie była hydroizolacja Primerem Icopal, na to papa  Icopal sbs bezpieczna dla styropianu , 15 cm styropianu podłogowego, folia, wylewka i posadzka. Nic więcej się nie wciśnie, bo podłoga będzie za wysoka. Obawiam się też,  że pozostawiona warstwa Izoplastu R będzie - mimo izolacji - uwalniać do pomieszczeń trujące lotne substancje. W mieszkaniu w bloku mam parkiet położony 30 lat temu na jakieś lepiszcze i jeszcze dzisiaj czuć zapaszek

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Jak wykonawca wiedział, ze ma uzyc Icopala a nie użył to niech zdziera za własny koszt, ale ten Izoplast R nie jest az taki straszny w sensie zapachu , zadzwoń do firmy adw i pogadaj z jakimś technologiem, bo w rzeczywistości szkodliwe są tylko rozpuszczalniki w tym izoplascie i przez to nie ma atestu higienicznego, ale po odparowaniu rozpuszczalnika nic sie nie powinno uwalniać , to co masz pod parkietem to najprawdopodobniej coś na bazie smoły i dlatego śmierdzi jeszcze izoplast jest na bazie asfaltu i przy takiej cieniutkie warstwie nie powinno byc czuc pozniej.
Ale najpierw zadzwon do producenta i pogadaj od serca  :smile: .
Tak przy okazji teraz kązda papa jest bezpieczna dla styropianu bo jest na bazei asfaltu , papy smołowe były niebezpieczne.
Zawsze ten izoplast możesz też  pokryć tym primer icopala jak już producent Izoplasta w Cie uspokoi i na to papa, no chyba że chcesz pomęczyc wykoanwce za jego blad lub probe oszczedzania....

----------


## coulignon

hydroizolacja zewnętrzna bitumiczna jest robiona na najtańszych rozpuszczalnikach czyli "regeneratach". Recykling czyli może tam być wszytko. Chyba że producent twojej hydroizolacji powie cos innego. Jeśli jest tak jak mówię to usuwaj. Obawiam się że sfrezowanie tego będzie trudne lub nawet niemozliwe do wykonania.

----------


## abeka

Też myślę, że nie da się tego bez problemów sfrezować - izoplast był wylany na chudizaka i rozprowadzony łatą (widać ślady), jego warstwa jest dość gruba i ciągle miękka i lepka. Ale dość łatwo daje się odstukać wraz z wierzchnią warstwą chudziak kantem szpadla (chudziak za słaby?), więc może młot udarowy z jakimś szerokim nożem/majzlem da radę?

----------


## abeka

Dziękuję za radę, dobry pomysł , zadzwonię do technologa.. Warstwa izoplastu jest dość gruba, zrobiona  "na bogato" więc boję się, że będzie przez jakiś czas uwalniać lotne szkodliwe substancje do pomieszczeń mieszkalnych; ludzie na różnych forach opisywali takie (własne) przypadki, stąd ma ostrożność

----------


## surgi22

Rozumiem że chcesz zrobić tak

----------


## abeka

Mniej więcej tak, czyli primer icopal, papa (szczegółów nie podam) też icopal, termozgrzewalna (jest już przygrzana od góry do poziomych powierzchni ścian fundamentowych). Ale najpierw chcę usunąć ciągle miękką i lepką, niepożądaną warstwę Izoplastu R i w tym problem. Sprawdziłam, że dość łatwo odkuwa się od chudziaka zwykłym majzlem, więc myślę, że pójdę w tym kierunku, odkuwając ręcznie lub ze wspomaganiem młotowiertarką (?) Czy to będzie ok.?

----------


## surgi22

Ręcznie 100m2 ?  Trochę zejdzie.

----------


## abeka

tak to wygląda po trzech dniach

----------


## jacentyy

^^
No to rzeczywiście szajs ten izoplast po primerze icopala cos takiego jest nie do pomyślenia, zreszta ten wykonawca to jakiś paprok jeżeli ten izolpast miałbyc primerem czyli gruntem to się nie nakłada takiej grubej warstwy.

----------


## MiśYogi

Spróbować to ściągnąć takim płaskim szerokim zdzierakiem, póki miękkie. Kawał zaostrzonej grubej blachy na sensownym uchwycie na kiju i jazda, jak ze śniegiem.
Co z resztą, pomyśli się później, teraz tego żadna szlifierka nie weźmie.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Też o tym pomyśłałem plus jakiś dobry rozpuszczalnik o ile chudziak w miarę "gładki " ...
.. a pozniej piaskarka ....

----------


## abeka

Drodzy forumowicze, piszę ku przestrodze. Zatrudniajcie prawdziwych fachowców, którzy czytają informacje producentów ze zrozumieniem! Technolog z przedsiębiorstwa produkującego Izoplast R - impregnat do stosowania WYŁĄCZNIE NA ZEWNĄTRZ - złapał się za głowę, gdy usłyszał o zastosowaniu go wewnątrz budynku mieszkalnego. Pozostaje nam skuć chudziaka z impregnatem - im głębiej tym lepiej - intensywnie wietrzyć i czekać, aż odparuje to, co  już wpenetrowało w beton. Jak długo? Jak najdłużej. I żadnych rozpuszczalników nie stosować. Popłakałam się.

----------


## dwiecegly

Boisz sie tego syfu a nie boisz się dać papy która paruje podobnymi syfami tylko mniej ją czuć w temperaturach domowych, jednak ciągle utlenia związki ropopochodne. Przy plus 50C np na rozgrzanym dachu śmierdzi niesamowicie, przy plus 20 w domu dla wiekszości jest niewyczuwalna bo oparów jest dużo mniej jednak ciągle są tyle że normalnie niewyczuwalne. Ja całkowicie zrezygnowałem z papy pod podłogą po tym jak znajomy wyczuwał jej zapach w pierwszym miesiącach po zamieszkaniu gdy chodziła podłogówka, dlatego potem zainteresowałem sie tematem.

----------


## wojtekdomus

ja bym nie przesadzał
OK produkt jest śmierdzący, ale przecież rozpuszczalniki za jakiś czas odparują i nie będzie ich czuć. Patrząc na kartę preparatu nie wydaje mi się że jest to taki straszny badziew. Jest to produkt drażniący, ale nie toksyczny i rakotwórczy.
http://sklep.matbud.pl/photo/_pdf/IZ...e27d089a6c05be
Jeżeli przykryje się to papą, następnie jakąś grubą folią  budowlaną to emisja smrodów będzie niska.
Pytanie tylko czy ten Izoplast będzie dobrym gruntem do papy Icopala.
Moim zdanie kładzenie produktów asfaltowych w piwnicach jest OK. Ale źródła na ogrzewanie podłogowe mogą wyzwalać smród.
Największym zagrożeniem w produktach asfaltowych są tzw WWA (wielopierścieniowe węglowodory aromatyczne) W asfalcie ich nie ma ale czasami do asfaltu dodaje się oleje zmiękczające zawierające takowe substancje. W karcie preparatu może być ich nie widać gdyż są poniżej stężenia granicznego, ale jak rozpuszczalnik odparuje to ich stężenie w powłoce wzrośnie. Zapytałbym technologa czy stosują WWA w produkcie. Jeżeli nie ma to nie ma strachy smrody w końcu powinny wyparować, choć to może potrwać.

----------


## abeka

Też dotarłam do "karty charakterystyki preparatu niebezpiecznego" i - rzeczywiście - żaden ze składników (ksylen, aceton, butan, octan etylu i butylu) nie jest opisany jako środek toksyczny, ale są łatwopalne, drażniące i szkodliwe (przez drogi oddechowe - możliwość ryzyka powstania nieodwracalnych zmian w stanie zdrowia). Odwiedziłam budowę dzisiaj rano, spędziłam tam pół godziny i do teraz boli mnie głowa, a dom jest bez drzwi, okien, stropu dziejącego kondygnacje i jest dobrze wentylowany wiatrem.

----------


## abeka

> ja bym nie przesadzał
> OK produkt jest śmierdzący, ale przecież rozpuszczalniki za jakiś czas odparują i nie będzie ich czuć. Patrząc na kartę preparatu nie wydaje mi się że jest to taki straszny badziew. Jest to produkt drażniący, ale nie toksyczny i rakotwórczy.
> http://sklep.matbud.pl/photo/_pdf/IZ...e27d089a6c05be
> Jeżeli przykryje się to papą, następnie jakąś grubą folią  budowlaną to emisja smrodów będzie niska.
> Pytanie tylko czy ten Izoplast będzie dobrym gruntem do papy Icopala.
> Moim zdanie kładzenie produktów asfaltowych w piwnicach jest OK. Ale źródła na ogrzewanie podłogowe mogą wyzwalać smród.
> Największym zagrożeniem w produktach asfaltowych są tzw WWA (wielopierścieniowe węglowodory aromatyczne) W asfalcie ich nie ma ale czasami do asfaltu dodaje się oleje zmiękczające zawierające takowe substancje. W karcie preparatu może być ich nie widać gdyż są poniżej stężenia granicznego, ale jak rozpuszczalnik odparuje to ich stężenie w powłoce wzrośnie. Zapytałbym technologa czy stosują WWA w produkcie. Jeżeli nie ma to nie ma strachy smrody w końcu powinny wyparować, choć to może potrwać.



Ale oczywiście dziękuję za bardzo fachową odowiedź   :smile:

----------


## wojtekdomus

Oczywiście zastosowanie Izoplastu wewnątrz to błąd. Rozpuszczalniki jednak mają to do siebie, że parują a jak parują to śmierdzą. Ale w końcu odparuja i smierdzieć przestaną. Odparują szybciej jak będzie cieńsza warstwa hydroizolacji, wyższa temperatura i dobry przewiew. 
Masy nakładane grubymi warstwami,mają to do siebie, że odparowują bardzo wolno, gdyz na powierzchni tworzy się skórka a wśrodku materiał pozostaje miękki. Jeżeli tak jest w Twoim przypadku to warto zdrapać nadmiar materiału i zapytać czy taki cienka pozostałość może posłuzyć za grunt do papy. Malowania tej masy gruntem Icopala nie polecam. Sam primer Siplus primer też zawiera rozpuszczalniki.

----------


## abeka

Decyzja o zerwaniu niewłaściwej hydroizolacji już zapadła - będzie usunięta z warstwą betonu, młotowiertarką z szerokim dłutem lub inaczej, życie pokaże. Warstwa Izoplastu R jest miejscami gruba do kilku mm (nierówny chudziak z odpryskami) więc nie da się z niej zrobić cienkiej, równej powłoki. Rozmowa z technologiem producenta utwierdziła mnie w przekonaniu, że nie ma innego dobrego rozwiązania - zalecał nawet, by chudziaka po skuciu Izoplastu R wietrzyć "tak długo jak się da" dla odparowania z niego rozpuszczalników.

----------


## abeka

Co do zastosowania Siplast Primer to już się chyba wyleczyłam z wszelkiej chemii organicznej. "Pojadę" newralgiczne miejsca (jakieś uszczerbki) czymś w rodzaju dysperbitu, całość pokryję stosowną papą termozgrzewalną, podłogówki nie będzie, więc myślę, że będziemy wszyscy w domu spać zdrowo i spokojnie   :smile:

----------


## jacentyy

^^
ale nie musisz kuc całego chudziaka , ten izoplast ledwo na 0,5mm zpenetrował tego chudziaka, odkuj kawałek żeby zoabczyc na ile konkretnie, ale to jest niewiele, jak niechcesz rozpuszczalnikami to mozna wżiać palnik i podgrzac i nadmiar skrobakiem sciągnać to co pozostanie niech przeschnie dzień dwa , wziąźć piaskarkę i po izoplaście nie będzie śladu

----------


## abeka

Panowie już "jadą" powierzchnię jakąś frezarką czy raczej tarczą diamentową, robią się nierówności, ale i tak planowałam wyrównywać chudziaka, bo był miejscami niedolany. Też - po przespaniu tematu - doszłam do wniosku, że nie ma co przesadzać z tym skuwaniem betonu, to takie dmuchanie na zimne, ulotki dołączane do banalnych leków też grożą śmiercią i kalectwem   :wink:

----------


## wojtekdomus

Sugerowałbym wyrównanie powierzchni betonu. Można to zrobić zaprawą. Wtedy nie będzie się 'szpachlować' nierówności masami asfaltowymi. 
Co do dysperbitów to bym uważał. Jest to wodna emulsja asfaltu i musi naprawdę wyschnąć. Podstawowym problemem przy nakładaniu pap termozgrzewalnych jest własnie wilgoć w betonie, która powoduje powstawanie bąbli i odparzeń przy układaniu papy. Warto się o to zapytać.

----------


## abeka

Jakiej zaprawy użyć? Czy jakiejś rzadkiej wylewki cementowo-piaskowej, czy czegoś gotowego w rodzaju zaprawy wyrównującej? jak długo pozostawić tę warstwę do całkowitego wyschnięcia zanim położy się papę?

----------


## wojtekdomus

Ja nie wiem. Jestem chemikiem i mam doświadczenie w pracy z asfaltami ale praktyką budowlaną  :smile:  . Warto sprawdzić specyfikacje produktów u producenta pap. Tam powinno być napisane na jaki beton i grunt należy nakładać papę. Nie wiem czy są grunty do pap które są wodorozcieńczalne.

----------


## abeka

"Dokształciłam się" właśnie na google university, że Icopal nie zaleca dawać nawet swojego Primera pod papę na podłodze na gruncie w budynku mieszkalnym, tylko dobrze zamieść chudziak. Co do wyrównania chudziaka zaprawą to liczę na to, że ktoś z forumowiczów ma jakiś patent (żeby się cienka warstwa -ca 3 cm - nie odparzała).
Wojtekdomus dziękuję bardzo za porady i sugestie w dziedzinie chemii - są mi bardzo pomocne  :smile:

----------


## coulignon

samopoziom.

----------


## abeka

Tak wygląda chudziak po usunięciu izoplastu R. Czy na taka powierzchnię można położyć papę termozgrzewalną? Czy trzeba to wyrównać/ zaszpachlować i czym to zrobić?

----------


## michal_wro

Tak szczerze powiedziawszy to nawet Szybki Profil SBS nie ma atestu higienicznego. Jesli chodzi o produkty ICOPAL to tylko folia ICOPAL Fundament 1250 ma atest higieniczny i mozna ja polozyc wewnatrz. Ja sie wyleczylem z papy wewnatrz. Dam 3 warstwy grubej folii i postaram sie to jakos polaczyc na zaklad z folia na murze fundamentowym. 

http://www.fundament.icopal.pl/Produ...nt%201250.aspx

----------


## abeka

Problem w tym, że na tak poharatanym chudziaku nie ułożę chyba ani papy, ani tym bardziej folii. Chciałabym to jakoś wyrównać, ale nie wiem jak (samopoziom za drogi)

----------


## piotrek0m

Jaka jest różnica w nierównościach? Czy są to bardzo ostre krawędzie? Uważam, że papę SBS 5,2 mm można położyć na taki chudziak. Szkoda ponosić koszty  wyrównywania, przy braku gwarancji przyczepności. Wyrównujemy podłoża tańszym materiałem pod wykończenia, żeby nie zużywać za dużo drogich klejów i żeby uzyskać płaskość powierzchni. Tutaj nie widzę takiej potrzeby. Wymieść pył z posadzki, zagruntować zwykłym gruntem, żeby się nie pyliło i zgrzać papę do podłoża pamiętając o zakładach oraz o wywinięciu jej na ścianę. Czy panują jakieś trudne warunki wodne? Jak jest to podłoga na gruncie to zabezpieczamy się jedynie przed kapilarnym podciąganiem wilgoci. Myślę, że będzie bardzo dobrze.

----------


## abeka

Papa SBS 3,5 mm w jednej warstwie (grunt piaszczysty, izolacja lekka). Nierówności powstały na skutek zdzierania z powierzchni chudziaka Izoplastu R (bardzo śmierdział) przy użyciu tarczy diamentowej (chyba pod zbyt ostrym kątem); zagłębienia na oko 1 cm, krawędzie nie są przesadnie  ostre. Panowie chcą zgrzewać papę tylko na zakładach (czytałam na forach podzielone opinie na ten temat, ostatecznie zgodziłam się na to rozwiązanie). 
Jeśli nawet nie trzeba będzie wyrównywać tych "falek", to jest jeszcze jeden powód, dla którego chcę zastosować jakąś zaprawę wyrównującą - chudziak jest zagłębiony 10 cm, miejscami 12-13 cm, dom częściowo murowany, częściowo ze starego bala, którego nie chcemy ocieplać od środka,  więc ściana fundamentowa wchodzi do wnętrza 15 cm. Styropian chciałam kłaść w dwóch warstwach -10 i 5 cm wchodząc tą piątką na wystająca ścianę fundamentową. Żeby uniknąć załamania wierzchniej warstwy styropianu tam, gdzie jest 2-3 centymetowa  szczelina między dolną a górną warstwą, chciałam uzupełnić poziom chudziaka. Obawiam się, ze wyrównując cienkim styropianem (dociśniętym tylko 5 cm wylewką) nie uzyskam wystarczającej stabilności/"nieugiętośći" podłoża (?)

----------


## coulignon

albo samopoziom albo klej do płytek ściągnięty pacą po tych górkach co zostały.

----------


## DEMCIA

Klej cementowy zaciągnięty pacą na gładko plus papa termozgrzewalna  na włókninie poliestrowej i masz izolacje super

----------


## DEMCIA

Papa zgrzewana tylko na zakładach plus zakład i zgrzanie do izolacji poziomej wystającej z pod ścian

----------


## abeka

Super, dziękuję bardzo za doradzenie  :smile:

----------


## abeka

Dziękuję wszystkim oczywiście

----------


## jacentyy

> Papa zgrzewana tylko na zakładach plus zakład i zgrzanie do izolacji poziomej wystającej z pod ścian


Gdzie to uczą zgrzewać papę tylko na zakładach ?

----------


## DEMCIA

> Gdzie to uczą zgrzewać papę tylko na zakładach ?


Nie ma sensu i potrzeby zgrzewania papy do chudziaka, wystarczy połączenie pap na zgrzany zakład 10-15cm

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Wg Ciebie jest bez sensu, ale nie jest to zgodne ze sztuka budowlaną, taką nieprzyklejona papę przy negatywnym ćsinieniu wody to kant d.. można rozbić...

bez sensu jest kupować taką termozgrzewalna pape gdy się nie robi tego porzadnie i ze sztuka

----------


## DEMCIA

> ^^
> Wg Ciebie jest bez sensu, ale nie jest to zgodne ze sztuka budowlaną, taką nieprzyklejona papę przy negatywnym ćsinieniu wody to kant d.. można rozbić...
> 
> bez sensu jest kupować taką termozgrzewalna pape gdy się nie robi tego porzadnie i ze sztuka


Sztuka dla sztuki.....Lepiej skupić się na precyzyjnym zgrzaniu zakładów papy do siebie niż zgrzewaniu do betonu. Aby w 100 procentach wyeliminować kapilarne podciąganie wilgoci. Wiatr tego nie zdmuchnie. Całość zostanie dociśnięta styropianem i jastrychem.
Przy wystąpieniu negatywnego ciśnienia wody to głównie mikrozaprawy (szlamy) uszczelniające, bo zgrzanie papy do chudziaka nie wystarczyłoby.
Temat dotyczy izolacji powyżej gruntu, a nie budowli podziemnych.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Zależy o jakim cisnieniu negatywnym piszemy, ale na niewielkie ciśnienie to i papa klejona do betonu jest odporna.

Napisz który to producent zaleca klejenie papy tylko na zakładach, jestem ciekaw ....

----------


## piotrek0m

Lenistwo wykonawcy, w końcu nie buduje dla siebie, szybciej skończy. Dlaczego mamy naukowo udowadniać lenistwo robotnika?  Ja pilnowałem przygrzania papy na całości, stałem i patrzyłem....

----------


## Kaizen

> Lenistwo wykonawcy, w końcu nie buduje dla siebie, szybciej skończy.


Wykonawca robi to, za co mu płacisz. A po co płacić za zbędną robotę?

----------


## surgi22

A co wg kolegi jest zbędne?

----------


## Kaizen

> A co wg kolegi jest zbędne?


Przygrzewanie papy do chudziaka. Przecież nie odleci, nie odpadnie. Zgrzanie ze sobą zakładów zupełnie wystarcza.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Zbędne jest jedynie w Twojej niefachowej ocenie układania izolacji z papy termozgrzewalnej.

----------


## surgi22

> Przygrzewanie papy do chudziaka. Przecież nie odleci, nie odpadnie. Zgrzanie ze sobą zakładów zupełnie wystarcza.


Ja wolę jednak tak

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja wolę jednak tak


Ja tam wolę złote klamki. Taką rozrzutność i luksus widać.
A czemu ma służyć przygrzewanie papy do chudziaka? Ani nie razi blichtrem, ani użyteczności żadnej nie przydaje.

----------


## surgi22

De gustibus non disputandum est ( dla mnie możesz nawet złoty WC mieć - jak masz taką potrzebę ). Ja wykonałem starannie coś czego za swojego życia nie planuję zmieniać i oglądać . A śmieszne to jest kolegi mazianie dysperbitem ścian fundamentowych - bo ani to nie działa ani nie widać .

----------


## Kaizen

> A śmieszne to jest kolegi mazianie dysperbitem ścian fundamentowych - bo ani to nie działa ani nie widać .


Też tak uważam. Ale za późno pomyślałem, że nie ma po co tego izolować. Bo po co? Ważna dobra izolacja pozioma - a poniżej choćby potop. I nawet lepiej, jakby nic tam nie było, bo tak samo by wyszło, jak wejdzie. A tak trudniej będzie wyjść, jak już wejdzie wilgoć.

Ale jak przygrzanie papy do chudziaka wpływa na jakość izolacji? IMO nie ma żadnego wpływu, jak solidnie wykonane. A niedokładne wykonanie (przegrzanie papy) może co najwyżej zaszkodzić.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Nie znasz sie na izoalacjach z papy termozgrzewalnej to sie nie wypowiadaj, wiem ze mnie ignorujesz ale mam to w dupie, bede ripostowal kazda bzdure techniczna ktora wypowiesz na tym forum, zebys sobie nie myslal zes taki madry sie zrobil po wybudowaniu jednego domeczku.

----------


## piotrek0m

Proszę o argumenty merytoryczne, dlaczego przygrzewać papę na całej powierzchni do posadzki?

----------


## surgi22

Pocztaj zalecenia producentów pap fundamentowych.

----------


## surgi22

> Też tak uważam. Ale za późno pomyślałem, że nie ma po co tego izolować. Bo po co? Ważna dobra izolacja pozioma - a poniżej choćby potop. I nawet lepiej, jakby nic tam nie było, bo tak samo by wyszło, jak wejdzie. A tak trudniej będzie wyjść, jak już wejdzie wilgoć.
> 
> Ale jak przygrzanie papy do chudziaka wpływa na jakość izolacji? IMO nie ma żadnego wpływu, jak solidnie wykonane. A niedokładne wykonanie (przegrzanie papy) może co najwyżej zaszkodzić.


Zaszkodziło to koledze to czarne mazidło. Ps. stosowanie papy  termozgrzewalnej zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta szkodzi  :yes:  Poproszę więcej takich mądrości ludowych - ciemny lud to kupi.

----------


## coulignon

Panowie, może niech jeden z Was przygrzewa pape a drugi nie?  W ten sposób każdy będzie zadowolony.

----------


## abeka

> Panowie, może niech jeden z Was przygrzewa pape a drugi nie?  W ten sposób każdy będzie zadowolony.


Popieram postulat  :smile:  Nawiasem mówiąc temat jest wałkowany na innych forach ("papowych"). Jeśli zaś chodzi o mojego chudziaka zaklajstrowanego izoplastem R, to warstwa mazidła została usunięta tarczami diamentowymi, grubsze nierówności wypełnione zaprawą cementową 42,5, niuanse zaszpachlowane do zera klejem do styropianu (została nadwyżka). Wygląda zadowalająco, schnie i czeka na położenie papy (jednak bez zgrzewania jej na całej powierzchni do podłoża; sąsiad wykopał staw i dobrze zmeliorował otoczenie, potop nam nie zagraża na naszych piaskach VI  klasy  :wink: )

----------


## surgi22

> Popieram postulat  Nawiasem mówiąc temat jest wałkowany na innych forach ("papowych"). Jeśli zaś chodzi o mojego chudziaka zaklajstrowanego izoplastem R, to warstwa mazidła została usunięta tarczami diamentowymi, grubsze nierówności wypełnione zaprawą cementową 42,5, niuanse zaszpachlowane do zera klejem do styropianu (została nadwyżka). Wygląda zadowalająco, schnie i czeka na położenie papy (jednak bez zgrzewania jej na całej powierzchni do podłoża; sąsiad wykopał staw i dobrze zmeliorował otoczenie, potop nam nie zagraża na naszych piaskach VI  klasy )


Nie każdy ma piaski VI klasy i sąsiada ze stawem  . Śmieszą mnie posty twierdzące że stoswanie sie do zaleceń producenta papy termozgrzewlnej szkodzi jej. Tzn że kolega wie lepiej niż producent, który robił badania, ma aprobatę techniczną , daje wieloletnią gwarancję na produkt  jak należy połączyć papę z podłożem - paranoja

----------


## surgi22

http://www.fundament.icopal.pl/~/med...rezentacja.pdf  - można zobaczyć jak jest łączona z podłożem.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
popieram przedmowce, kupic dobra droga pape i jej nie zastosowzc zgodnie z wytycznymi producenta - paranoja

----------


## DEMCIA

Łączenie papy z podłożem jest bardzo istotne przy lokalizacji jej na zewnątrz. Prawie zawsze jest to lokalizacja z jakimś spadkiem, powyżej 5 stopni. Papa ma się trzymać powierzchni, dlatego jest do niej przygrzana. Szczelność zapewnia jej przygrzanie plus spadek powierzchni.
Przy izolacji na powierzchni płaskiej, na chudziaku..najważniejsze są szczelne zakłady papy do papy. Wystarczy zgrzać zakłady. Tyle w temacie

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Pokaz producenta, ktory dopuszcza zgrzewanie tylko na laczeniach.
Reszty o spadkach i zwiazanej z tym szczelnosci nie bede komentowal ....

----------


## surgi22

> Łączenie papy z podłożem jest bardzo istotne przy lokalizacji jej na zewnątrz. Prawie zawsze jest to lokalizacja z jakimś spadkiem, powyżej 5 stopni. Papa ma się trzymać powierzchni, dlatego jest do niej przygrzana. Szczelność zapewnia jej przygrzanie plus spadek powierzchni.
> Przy izolacji na powierzchni płaskiej, na chudziaku..najważniejsze są szczelne zakłady papy do papy. Wystarczy zgrzać zakłady. Tyle w temacie


Wiesz lepiej niż producent ?? Możesz pokazać jakieś dane ? Czy to mniemanologia stosowana ? Piszesz co wiesz ale czy wiesz co piszesz ?

----------


## faltra

@abeka
Czy Izoplast R położyli na chudzialu który jest wylewany na podłodze na gruncie (zaraz na piasku)?

----------


## Andrzej733

Papa nie nadaje się na izolację ciężką z ujemnym parciem. Można ją stosować ale trzeba robić warstwy dociskowe (posadzka na dole, ścianka dociskowa w pionie). Klejenie czy przygrzewanie nie sprawi że docisku nie potrzeba. Więc tworzenie iluzji że przygrzana papa jest wieczna i powstrzyma wodę dzięki przygrzaniu na całej powierzchnii jest   kiepskie.
Jak ktoś rozbierał stropodach np. Z papą zgrzewalną to widział ile procent papy przgrzane jest w 100 procentach, a tam beton wylewwny czy prefabrykowane płyty,korytka są z betonu o niebo mocniejszego niż chudziak. Więc przyklejanie do chudziaka to taki pic na wodę bo jak przykleisz 30 procent skutecznie to będzie cud.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Jak jakieś paproki zgrzewały te papę to się nie dziwię, ja jestem w stanie tak zgrzać te papę, że za chiny ludowe jej z tego chudziaka nie oderwiesz ....

----------

